# Pine Table: advice on how to finish it?



## Danielb (28 Jun 2011)

I've built this table 3 years ago at college, but never applied a finish to it. 
All i know is that the timber is pine. 

Any advice on what and how to finish it?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Jun 2011)

Do you want a colour and what shine if any do you want?


----------



## Danielb (28 Jun 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":12wu1xcu said:


> Do you want a colour and what shine if any do you want?


No idea, never really done any finishing before? 

Something that will look good.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Jun 2011)

To sell, give away or for your home?


----------



## Danielb (28 Jun 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":133rgr3j said:


> To sell, give away or for your home?


Keep, don't think it be worth anything.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Jun 2011)

Then you will want it to fit in with your other furniture. What finishes do they have?


----------



## Woodfinish Man (29 Jun 2011)

If the table is going to get quite a bit of wear and tear then I'd recommend Danish Oil or Aquacoat SP.

Both are just as durable as each other the main differences being that Danish Oil will darken (yellow) the pin far more than the Aquacoat SP> Also the Danish oil needs to be left overnight between coats whereas the Aquacoat is only 1-2 hours. The main disadvantage is the Aquacoat raises the grain far more so you'll need to sand back (denib) slightly after each coat.

Hope this helps.

Ian


----------



## Danielb (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks for that guys, my house has different colour furniture so making it match won't be easy.


----------



## condeesteso (29 Jun 2011)

Hi - Danish oil. Because the table is a working piece, will age well and get used. I personally hate stained pine, so Danish oil brings out the natural colour but in an honest way, also wipe it on. Do several wipe coats (3 - 5 or even more) - it will start to glow but never be plastic shiny. Then it gets better with use and age. Danish oil is a generic name for oil/varnish finishes, and there are a few around, My choice is Rustins as it has a good mix of varnish to oil. NOTE - shake very well indeed to get the oil up into the mix. Nice table , looks great, complements from me.


----------

